# A Groom's perspective!



## camz (Dec 10, 2012)

Been a while guys! Wanted to share a different emphasis and tell the story of our groom who planned pretty much 90% of his wedding.  Tip my hat off to this guy. 

1.







2







3







4.His besty!






5.







6.







7.







8.







9.






10.






11.







12.







13.






14.






15.







16.







17.


----------



## Raian-san (Dec 10, 2012)

Good job. Some really nice shots. I would say it can use a tad less on contrast but overall it's nice. You're from the Bay Area and I'd heard of you guys, I'm pretty sure we'll get to work together soon.


----------



## camz (Dec 10, 2012)

Raian-san said:


> Good job. Some really nice shots. I would say it can use a tad less on contrast but overall it's nice. You're from the Bay Area and I'd heard of you guys, I'm pretty sure we'll get to work together soon.



Appreciate the feedback!  You currently in the bay?


----------



## Raian-san (Dec 10, 2012)

camz said:


> Raian-san said:
> 
> 
> > Good job. Some really nice shots. I would say it can use a tad less on contrast but overall it's nice. You're from the Bay Area and I'd heard of you guys, I'm pretty sure we'll get to work together soon.
> ...



Yeah I mostly do Wedding film so that's why I said I'll probably work with you guys one day.


----------



## camz (Dec 10, 2012)

Raian-san said:


> camz said:
> 
> 
> > Raian-san said:
> ...



Hey if you're ever in town give us a holler!


----------



## kathyt (Dec 10, 2012)

Very nice work. Your composition and perspective is steller!


----------



## mishele (Dec 10, 2012)

Great stuff, camz! Good to see you posting!!


----------



## e.rose (Dec 10, 2012)

Awesome job


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 10, 2012)

Great! Love #12.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 10, 2012)

gj dude...  Man... I wish we had bamboo forest here!


----------



## camz (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks a bunch all!



Robin_Usagani said:


> gj dude... Man... I wish we had bamboo forest here!



Hmmm any Japanese Gardens in in Denver?  Might want to try that.


----------



## salinabiber (Dec 12, 2012)

I like the way you have taken the angles in photographs. Amazing work. I  have seen these types of photographs in Andy Watson Photography. Some  shots you have taken are outstanding. Nice work.


----------



## ColorExperts (Dec 13, 2012)

Outstanding work. Fabulous photos collection!!


----------



## davisphotos (Dec 18, 2012)

Nicely done, the only shot I'm not in love with is the cake. A bit more contrast than I would go with, but I really like the way it works for you.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome as always.  Also... I can never quite figure out how you get that tonal quality to your images.  It's just great.


----------



## Brinr (Dec 30, 2012)

These are nice yo...


----------



## Bram (Jan 16, 2013)

Amazing set, just curious if the strobes in #17 are your lighting setup or the venues lights you caught on camera.


----------



## JohnWDavisJr (Jan 17, 2013)

great shots!


----------

